# Vos avis sur les applications "traitement de texte" ?



## Cocopop (21 Juillet 2013)

Hello,

Voyageant beaucoup et parfois seulement avec mon iPad je recherche une application me permettant de modifier/créer des fichiers textes !

Certes, je sais que rien ne remplacera mon Office 2011 sur MBP mais j'aimerais avoir la meilleure application d'appoint sur mon iPad.

Mes attentes : Bon système de gestion de fichiers, possibilité de partage multiple (mail, dropbox, etc), compatibilité large (doc, docx, pdf, etc) et bien entendu une application ergonomique/fluide/stable 

Sur l'AppStore voici celles souvent recommandées :


*Documents To Go* *Premium *(https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/documents-to-go-premium-office/id317107309?mt=8)
*Smart Office 2* (https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/smart-office-2/id504520620?mt=8)
*Quick Office Pro HD* (https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/smart-office-2/id504520620?mt=8)
*Pages* (https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pages/id361309726?mt=8)
Avez-vous des préférences (avec quelques arguments si possible ^^) ?

Merci pour vos retours 

PS : J'ai déjà lu ce "test" => http://www.mac4ever.com/dossiers/74500_quel-est-le-meilleur-traitement-de-texte-sur-ipad mais j'aimerais avoir vos retours/avis personnels


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2013)

Moi je dirais Pages pour ipad


----------



## Cocopop (21 Juillet 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je dirais Pages pour ipad


Merci pour ta réponse !

J'ai pensé à Pages car j'aime bien la possibilité de débuter un document sur icloud.com et l'achever sur mon iPad. De plus, niveau mise en page et fluidité cette application est, selon les avis, vraiment top.

Cependant la gestion de fichier est nul (impossible de faire des répertoires par exemple), la compatibilité avec des .doc pas terrible et impossible de synchroniser avec Dropbox...

Après, peut être que la dernière MAJ a amélioré les choses mais pour l'instant les avis sur l'AppStore sont plutôt mauvais


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2013)

> Cependant la gestion de fichier est nul (impossible de faire des répertoires par exemple), la compatibilité avec des .doc pas terrible et impossible de synchroniser avec Dropbox...


@cocopop, il est possible de créer des dossiers. Tu peux envoyer ton fichier sur dropbox.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Août 2013)

Tu peux directement choisir l'application Dropbox et y ranger tous tes documents en folders. En choisissant sous quelle forme tu veux ton document (.pdf. Pages ou .doc)
C'est très pratique et tu te retrouves avec une espèce de Finder sur l'iPad. 
C'est ce que je fais avec le lien et tout est bien rangé dedans. Je n'utilise du coup pas vraiment iCloud. 
Dropbox est sans aucun doute mon appli préférée sur l'iPad et iPhone et MBP.
Plus de clé USB à trimballer partout 
Et cela va sans dire, j'utilise Pages et Keynote pour mes conférences.


----------



## BlueVelvet (21 Septembre 2013)

@cocopop: en effet, tu peux créer des dossiers. Superpose deux fichiers et il en crée un, que tu nommes ensuite.


----------

